# Sdn144ps sound programing



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

Don't like the factory scuff setting sound. How can I change the sound to have more scuffing hiss like real steam. Working with the Digitrax Zephyr extra. Can anyone tell me where the scuff settings are and how to set them. Do I have to remove other locos from the tracks and is this done on the programing track? Thanks Ron


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

CV's
01 2 Digit Address [03]
11 Sound Time Out, 06 = Sound ends when loco address is
de-selected, 00=Sound stays on after loco is de-selected
[06]
29 Configuration Registration [06]
49 Forward Light (FOF) -Headlight [0]
50 Reverse Light (FOR) -Reverse Light [0]
51 Function 1 [0]
52 Function 2 [0]
58 Master Volume (F8 used for Mute) 0-15 [9]
132 Notch Rate [127]
133 Steam Chuff/CAM config, 128=>EXT cam, 1-
127=>DRIVER dia in inches
[63]
134 Steam Gear Ratio Trim, 32 = 100% Ratio [32]
135 Mute Volume [0]
140 Prime Mover / Chuff Volume 0-64 [60]
141 Bell Volume (Min=0, Max=64) [25]
142 Horn/Whistle Volume (Min=0, Max=64) [60]
143 Time-Scattered Air Effects Volume 0-64 [30]
145 Misc Vols 0-64 [40]
146 Bell Ring Rate (1=24 milliseconds) 1-100 [07]
147 Air Drier Rate (1-about 2 seconds) 1-64 [02]
148 Compressor Run Rate [30]
149 Air Compress On Time [20]
150 Horn/Whistle Setup (Default=0, Playable Horn=1,
Alternate Horn=2
[0]
151 Auto Coupler Sequence Threshold Value-Peak speed to
allow auto coupler/brake when direction change occurs
and F3 is ON
0-64 [48]
152 Project Author ID, Digitrx=221 [221]
153 Project ID, Steam/SD38_2 [02]
154 Steam Blowdown / Safety Volume 0-64 [60]
155 Notching/Slip Mode: 00=Automatic,
01=Semi-Automatic, 02=Manual

You need to tweak these CV's to get the sound you want. If this still doesn't do it you will have to buy a PR2 or PR3 to load a new sound file into the decoder that fits what you want. By scuff do you mean Chuffing sound? There should have been a cam piece that came with your decoder for a steam install. Take all other locomotives off the track when you are programming a locomotive to make sure you don't mess up the other locomotive's CV's as well.


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks, I'm looking for a better steam sound as the factory steam sound I'm using doesn't have enough hiss. Maybe I have to change CV's. Don't know if I can get it to change enough. Ron



gc53dfgc said:


> CV's
> 01 2 Digit Address [03]
> 11 Sound Time Out, 06 = Sound ends when loco address is
> de-selected, 00=Sound stays on after loco is de-selected
> ...


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

darticus said:


> Thanks, I'm looking for a better steam sound as the factory steam sound I'm using doesn't have enough hiss. Maybe I have to change CV's. Don't know if I can get it to change enough. Ron


OK if changeing the CV's doesn't work you will have to get the PR2 or 3. The PR3 costs 70 dollars and is a USB interface to your computer.


----------

